# Lift arm Repair, Replace, or Live with it?



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a 1969 Ford 4000 and is a CAT I/II. The Lift arms that came with the tractor seem like they are original and are rated CAT I/II with easy connect slide ends. But some one had a idea they should be welded and now they no slide and no easy connect to attachments.

If you ever had to connect a CAT 2 implement you know the importance of easy connect. I have a hard time twisting my head backwards or even looking over my shoulders and even though my kids think i have eyes in the back of my head I don't, so when i back up I make it count. 
Has any one ever grind








































a weld off and repaired something like this?
Has anyone ever worked on this kind of arm before?
All help is appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You have the optional extendible lower arms (not listed in 4000 parts list, but found in the 5000 through 7000 series parts lists). I would not attempt to grind the welds, but would scare up replacements. The upper latches are missing, and no longer available from New Holland.

I would expect to find the complete arms in a salvage yard for a reasonable price.

The Ford 5600-7700 series extendible lower arms will fit with the use of the larger link support pins for the same series. They have vastly improved latch mechanisms, and are still available from New Holland for the newer New Holland tractors. You may need to walk the parts guy out to look at the new tractors to find the part, as they do not cross reference parts between lines anymore.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

RC Wells said:


> You have the optional extendible lower arms (not listed in 4000 parts list, but found in the 5000 through 7000 series parts lists). I would not attempt to grind the welds, but would scare up replacements. The upper latches are missing, and no longer available from New Holland.
> 
> I would expect to find the complete arms in a salvage yard for a reasonable price.
> 
> The Ford 5600-7700 series extendible lower arms will fit with the use of the larger link support pins for the same series. They have vastly improved latch mechanisms, and are still available from New Holland for the newer New Holland tractors. You may need to walk the parts guy out to look at the new tractors to find the part, as they do not cross reference parts between lines anymore.


thanks, online they go for around 300 each and that is waaaay out of my range. I cant find a salvage yard around here that has anything older then a 1995 vehicle,it used to be you could just walk into a junk yard and get your parts, pay for them and go on your way. not now. you cant even walk past the office, let alone pick up a odd thing you see laying around that looks interesting and want it for a conversation starter.
I miss the old days.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Might try these guys, http://www.farmlandtractor.com/. Liability insurance has the salvage yards in a corner, so restricts the walk and look we used to do. But some are still reasonably priced for their reclaimed parts.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sure it'd be a real work out, but I'd attempt cutting the welds out with a skinny wheel on a grinder. if you were really careful, it could be done.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy OMF,

Try this salvage yard:
Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone:  (256) 353-5661


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Tractor Beam said:


> I'm sure it'd be a real work out, but I'd attempt cutting the welds out with a skinny wheel on a grinder. if you were really careful, it could be done.


If I were able to cut it out, then I would need the parts to repair them and I assume that was why they welded it together?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

sixbales said:


> Howdy OMF,
> 
> Try this salvage yard:
> Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
> ...


Sent them a email. thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

oldmanfarmer said:


> If I were able to cut it out, then I would need the parts to repair them and I assume that was why they welded it together?


 Possibly. I was operating on the assumption that people sometimes do stupid things. I see it all the time. I was just meaning that I could cut out those welds in under an hour, so about a half hour on one arm to see if they could be separated and salvaged. It seemed to me the cheapest way to go if they could be salvaged but there is also the possibility that something is broke and would need replacing. At least the arms could be reused is what I was thinking. I've chopped out so many welds so this would be a walk in the park for me!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

before you start cutting, you will need to remove both cover retaining plates on each arm and check the cutout section in the movable arms where the lock pins drop into to make sure that these are still serviceable. you could then make the 2 lock pins out of grade 8 by 25.4 mm bolts and these pins are 151.75 mm long, I am not sure if this is overall length, you would have to sort that out, the top drawing of the pin is what you would be looking at, the bottom section is for dia. only
.









I think you may get away with grinding two flats 180° apart on each pin deep enough to enable the top holding plate to stop the pin from coming out, again this will be up to you being on the ground.

I have attached a parts site showing the lower lift links for the ford 5000, you will get an idea from the drawings of what you are dealing with.

http://www.messicks.com/nh/52013?sectionId=20609&diagramId=52013_323313

If you are happy with what you see, go for it.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

FredM said:


> before you start cutting, you will need to remove both cover retaining plates on each arm and check the cutout section in the movable arms where the lock pins drop into to make sure that these are still serviceable. you could then make the 2 lock pins out of grade 8 by 25.4 mm bolts and these pins are 151.75 mm long, I am not sure if this is overall length, you would have to sort that out, the top drawing of the pin is what you would be looking at, the bottom section is for dia. only
> .
> 
> View attachment 37655
> ...


I'll check on part cost and might go for it. if it dont work i can re-weld right,lol.


----------

